# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Gian hàng hết hiệu lực >  Step driver mới về một ít

## inhainha

Mới về khoảng chục bộ mỗi loại như sau. 
Mình chuyển việc buôn bán cho đứa em rồi, nên nếu có liên hệ mua gì các bác liên hệ ở địa chỉ sau:

83 Phó đức Chính, Q1, TPHCM.
DT: o9o3369185


Mong các bác ủng hộ: 

1. Driver 2 pha, dòng 4.2A. 500k/bộ. 1350k/3 bộ




2. Driver 5 pha. Hàng Autonics, Korea. Thích hợp motor 5 pha đời mới PK của Vexta, dòng 1.4A. Giá 450k/bộ. 1 triệu 200k/3 bộ



3. Biến tần 1HP, còn 2 cái. Giá 1tr500k



4. Vài chục cái timer của omron nhiều loại, đo từ giây, phút, giờ và cả hàng trăm giờ cũng có, điện áp 24V. Giá 200k/cái


5. Vài chục cái relay của omron, điện áp 24V. Giá 30k/bộ (relay và đế) loại đẹp và 20k/bộ loại xấu.


6. Một số loại combo xịn. CÁi này mình không để giá. Các bác inbox đề nghị giá cho mình. Nếu giá đáp ứng được và các bác đồng ý đặt cọc 1 triệu thì mình sẽ nhập về. Phí ship là 100k/kg. Mấy cây này nếu về thì dự kiến sẽ về ngày 1/6.

dai1060 rong130 stroke650




dai1190 rong85 stroke1000 buoc20



dai940 rong85 stroke570 buoc20



dai1120 rong80 buoc20 phi15 stroke850




dai980 rong135 stroke730 buoc20 phi15 motor j2s 200w





dai920 rong85 stroke500 buoc10 phi15 motora8k-m566




dai790 rong95 stroke600 buoc20
dai650 rong65 stroke470 buoc20




dai910 rong70 stroke580 buoc20 stroke15





dai1370 rong85 stroke1000 buoc20 phi15





dai1045 rong95 stroke730 motor400w






dai515 rong65 stroke200

----------


## puskinu

hixc. nhìn combo toàn e ngon.tiéc là ko có buóc 10. phi 20. bác kiêm hô e xem có ko nhé.hành trình tâm 600-700

----------


## iamnot.romeo

combo kiểu này ít có bước 10 lắm, em cũng tìm bước 10 mà lòi con mắt, tới giờ chỉ tìm dc 1 bộ hành trình 800, 2 ray shs, visme 2010 kodura là ra hồn, combo bước 20 ở vn nhiều vô số kể.

----------


## inhainha

ủa sao mấy bác chuộng bước 10 thế? Bước 20 chạy nhanh cho sướng, miễn đủ công suất. Dùng servo thì độ chính xác đâu thành vấn đề

----------


## iamnot.romeo

bọn em làm ăn nhôm ăn sắt ko cần tốc độ đó ưu tiên bước visme nhỏ để giảm đầu tư cho phần điện, làm gỗ thì bước 20 khỏe rồi  :Smile:  thế là bác có bước 5 bước 10 nữa mà ko đăng ah?

----------


## inhainha

> bọn em làm ăn nhôm ăn sắt nên nó thế bác ơi, làm gỗ thì bước 20 khỏe rồi  thế là bác có bước 5 bước 10 nữa mà ko đăng ah?


Trên có mấy cây bước 10 mà bác

----------


## elenercom

Mềnh thích mỗi con servo Yaskawa. Con đó bao xèng bác Bắc nhẩy?

----------


## luongtu1983

Có vài em Biến tần Yaskawa A1000 mới ko hộp
Bác nào mua thì liên hệ mình,sdt 0983335463

----------


## puskinu

hixc, e nhìn lòi con mắt ra toàn thấy 20 thôi bác ạ, bác có bộ bước 10 nào khoẻ e xem phát...tiền ko là vấn đề...vấn đề là vừa vừa tiền bác nhé :v

----------


## Vincent

@inhaiha : Em nghĩ bác muốn bán thì nên đưa ra gía thì sẽ tốt hơn, dễ dàng cho cả đôi bên.

----------


## hoangsikhanh

> @inhaiha : Em nghĩ bác muốn bán thì nên đưa ra gía thì sẽ tốt hơn, dễ dàng cho cả đôi bên.


Nhất trí cao. Đặc biệt với người mới như em, không cả dám mở miệng ra trả giá

----------


## ktshung

Em cần một timer làm sai để cài đặt cách 30p lại chạy 10s . Bác có loại đó không?

----------


## inhainha

> @inhaiha : Em nghĩ bác muốn bán thì nên đưa ra gía thì sẽ tốt hơn, dễ dàng cho cả đôi bên.





> Nhất trí cao. Đặc biệt với người mới như em, không cả dám mở miệng ra trả giá


Giá chát lắm bác nên chỉ bác nào thật sự cần thì mới hỏi thôi chứ nếu không cần hỏi xong bỏ chạy hết  :Big Grin: 





> Em cần một timer làm sai để cài đặt cách 30p lại chạy 10s . Bác có loại đó không?


Có bác. Nhưng cái này phải đợi mình về tìm chứ em mình nó không biết. Cuối tháng nhé bác

----------


## inhainha

28/5 hàng về. Phổ cập servo. Có nhiều món ngon cho các bác đây. Do xách tay số lượng hạn chế nên ưu tiên cho bác nào đặt hàng trước sẽ khuân về.

Mấy bác đặt hàng trên này hoặc số này nhé O9O3105455


Servo Omron (driver và motor) 200w, jack đầy đủ, có số lượng ---------> 2 triệu 500k /bộ






Servo Samsung, đời khá cao (driver CSDJ và motor rất mới) 100w, jack đầy đủ, có số lượng ---------> 1 triệu 700k/bộ





Servo Samsung, đời khá cao (driver CSDJ và motor rất mới) 200w, jack cắm đầy đủ, 3 bộ ----------> 2 triệu 500k/bộ





Servo Samsung, đời cao (driver CSD3 và motor rất mới) 200w, jack cắm đầy đủ, 3 bộ -----------> 3 triệu/bộ
Cái này nợ hình nghen



Servo Yaskawa (driver SGDA-A5AP và motor GSM) 50w, jack cắm đầy đủ, có 3 bộ ----------> 1 triệu/bộ 
Nợ hình


Driver (không motor) Yaskawa SGDA-01AP, 100w, số lượng 2 cái ----------> 800k/cái
Driver (không motor) Yaskawa SGDA-02AP, 200w, số lượng 4 cái ----------> 1200k/cái
Driver (không motor) Yaskawa SGDA-04AP, 400w, số lượng 1 cái ----------> 1800k/cái




Driver (không motor) Yaskawa SGDH-01AE, 100w, đời khá cao, số lượng 4 cái ----------> 1600k/cái





Driver (không motor) Yaskawa SGDV-R90A01A, 100w, đời mới nhất hiện nay, có số lượng ----------> 2000k/cái




Có cái driver ARD-C này tính để lại kiếm cái motor ngon mà mấy bác hốt hết rồi nên tiễn nó đi luôn ----------> Giá 2000k

----------


## ghoang

Em gạch 1 cái driver SGDA-02AP cuối tuần sau em lấy được không bác?
Giá 1tr2 đã có jack kèm theo chưa bác?

----------


## inhainha

> Em gạch 1 cái driver SGDA-02AP cuối tuần sau em lấy được không bác?
> Giá 1tr2 đã có jack kèm theo chưa bác?


Ok nhận gạch bác. Có jack đó bác

----------

ghoang

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Bác cho rm hỏi chút là nhà bác ở đâu ạ?

----------


## inhainha

> Bác cho rm hỏi chút là nhà bác ở đâu ạ?


Nhà mình ở Gò Vấp. Hiện giờ em mình phụ trách bán hàng ở 83 Phó đức Chính Q1 TPHCM. Trên diễn đàn nhiều người đã mua hàng và biết nhà mình rồi nên bác cứ yên tâm nhé  :Big Grin:

----------


## inhainha

Manual của servo Omron ở đây: http://downloads.omron.eu/IAB/Produc...sersManual.pdf

Manual của servo CSDJ Samsung ở đây: rsautomation.co.kr/upload/board/old_data/CSDJ-UM001C-EN-P.pdf

Manual của servo CSD3 của Samsung ở đây: http://rsautomation.biz/upload/board...7011509521.pdf

Catalog của servo motor của Samsung ở đây: http://rsautomation.biz/upload/board...5061712591.pdf 

Các bác vào đây sẽ có đầy đủ manual, catalog, phần mềm chạy servo ... của Samsung. http://www.rsautomation.biz/customer/data_sub.asp

Cực kỳ dễ dùng.

----------


## huanpt

Sgda 02ap minh đăt 2 cai. T2 về tp lay.

----------


## cnclaivung

em cần 2 bộ step 2pha có cả driver size tầm 57 trở lên, bác có inbox cho em

----------


## inhainha

> Sgda 02ap minh đăt 2 cai. T2 về tp lay.


Ok. Nhận gạch bác.




> em cần 2 bộ step 2pha có cả driver size tầm 57 trở lên, bác có inbox cho em


Có luôn bác. Driver ở trên cộng với motor bích 56. Giá 600k một bộ nha bác.

----------


## cnclaivung

stk bác ơi

----------


## inhainha

> thank bác, có ảnh ko bác, inbox stk luôn bác ,bác rao 3 bộ driver có step ko bác


Driver ở trên là chưa có step, giá 500k. Step 100k nữa là 600k. Ảnh ở trong bài cũ ở link dưới nha bác. Mua 3 bộ giảm 50k mỗi bộ. Số tài khoản bác vui lòng nhắn tin hỏi số đt ở đầu bài viết
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/42...g-moi-ve-nhieu

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## iamnot.romeo

một bộ RKD514 và động cơ PK 5phase mặt bích 86 có ko bác??? nếu có giá nhiêu 1 bộ vậy? em tính chơi nguyên dàn 4 con này.

----------

Vincent

----------


## inhainha

> một bộ RKD514 và động cơ PK 5phase mặt bích 86 có ko bác??? nếu có giá nhiêu 1 bộ vậy? em tính chơi nguyên dàn 4 con này.


Không rẻ nha bác nên mình ko nhập về. 1tr500k cho con RKD514H-C. Con này là tốt nhất hiện giờ, chạy đươcđược 5phase dòng 2.8A ở tốc độ cao. Nếu ok thì báo mình gấp vì mình sắp về

Motor mình ko nhập nha. Nặng bỏ mợ.

----------


## huanpt

Bác chủ cho biet phương thức nhận hàng nhé. Đã về sg rồi.

----------


## inhainha

> Bác chủ cho biet phương thức nhận hàng nhé. Đã về sg rồi.


Hàng chưa về bác ơi. 28 mới về. Bác cho số đt ngày 28 mình gọi cho bác.

----------


## huanpt

Có Ghoang mua chung món này. Vậy mình liên hệ Ghoang lấy chung 1 lần cho đỡ mất công. Thks.

----------


## baole

> Không rẻ nha bác nên mình ko nhập về. 1tr500k cho con RKD514H-C. Con này là tốt nhất hiện giờ, chạy đươcđược 5phase dòng 2.8A ở tốc độ cao. Nếu ok thì báo mình gấp vì mình sắp về
> 
> Motor mình ko nhập nha. Nặng bỏ mợ.


Bác ơi hôm nay còn kịp ko, cho mình đặt 2 bộ nhé, ko biết mua motor ở đâu.

----------


## inhainha

> Bác ơi hôm nay còn kịp ko, cho mình đặt 2 bộ nhé, ko biết mua motor ở đâu.


Không kịp rồi bác ơi. Hẹp dịp sau nha.

----------


## inhainha

> Em gạch 1 cái driver SGDA-02AP cuối tuần sau em lấy được không bác?
> Giá 1tr2 đã có jack kèm theo chưa bác?





> Sgda 02ap minh đăt 2 cai. T2 về tp lay.


Hàng đã về Gò Vấp. Mấy bác liên hệ số này để lấy hàng O903105455

----------


## thuhanoi

Đợt này có động cơ về không bác

----------


## inhainha

> Đợt này có động cơ về không bác


Ưu tiên vác về cho bác 1 em motor 400w như bác yêu cầu. Bác liên hệ số đt ở trên để lấy số tài khoản ngân hàng nhé. Thanks

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## h-d

1. Driver 2 pha, dòng 4.2A. 500k/bộ. 1350k/3 bộ

hàng này còn không bác? Hôm trước call thì bác chưa báo lại cho em. In box giúp em nhé, cảm ơn bác!...

----------


## inhainha

> 1. Driver 2 pha, dòng 4.2A. 500k/bộ. 1350k/3 bộ
> 
> hàng này còn không bác? Hôm trước call thì bác chưa báo lại cho em. In box giúp em nhé, cảm ơn bác!...


Còn hàng đó bác. Call giùm mình số O933043340

----------


## cncst

Mình đang cần 2 con steep size 86 bác có inbox cho mình

----------


## inhainha

> Mình đang cần 2 con steep size 86 bác có inbox cho mình


Mình ko có motor loại lớn bác ơi

----------


## inhainha

Mấy hôm về rồi mà lu bu quá không soạn hàng ra được. Hiện giờ còn vài bộ cho các bác tham khảo:

Mitsubishi servo 100w: gồm driver MR-C10A và motor HC-PQ13B (có thắng)---------> có 3 bộ, đầy đủ jack cắm: 1tr600k/bộ. Mua 3 bộ 4tr500k.

Mitsubishi servo 100w: gồm driver MR-C10A và motor HC-PQ13 (không thắng)---------> 2 bộ, đầy đủ jack cắm: 1tr600k/bộ

Samsung servo 200w: gồm driver CSDJ 200w và motor CSMT-02BB1ABT3 (có thắng)----------> có 3 bộ, đầy đủ jack cắm: 2tr500k/bộ. Mua 3 bộ 7tr

Samsung servo 200w: gồm driver CSD3 200w (đời cao hơn CSDJ) và motor CSMT-02BB1ABT3 (có thắng)---------> có 3 bộ, đầy đủ jack cắm: 3tr/bộ. Mua 3 bộ giá 8tr

Yaskawa servo 100w: gồm driver SGDA-01AP và motor SGMP-01B312 ----------> có 2 bộ, đầy đủ jack cắm: 1tr500k/bộ

Alpha step bộ gồm driver ASD13A-A và motor zin của nó ASM46AA -------------> có 2 bộ, đầy đủ jack cắm: 1tr400k/bộ. Bác nào muốn mua driver không cũng bán luôn 1tr300k/cái

Driver 2 pha 4.2A của Tàu, chất lượng tương đương Leadshine, vẫn còn 6 bộ. AE tranh thủ hôt nha, loại driver này hết đợt này là hết luôn rồi, không còn hàng nữa đâu.------------> 500k/cái. Mua 3 cái giá 1tr350k

Driver 2 pha 3A (MDUH-1302B, chỉ dùng cho step 2 pha unipolar loại 6 dây), hãng Mitechno nổi tiếng của Hàn Quốc-----------------> có 4 cái: 450k/cái. Mua 3 cái 1tr200k

Đang còn vài con 2 pha unipolar mặt bích 56, phù hợp với driver trên. Giá 150k/con. Ưu tiên bán kèm với driver với giá hỗ trợ là 100k/con.

Driver 5 pha của Vexta UDX5107N, còn 6 cái, giá 400k/cái. Mua 3 cái giá 1 triệu.

Driver 5 pha của Autonics KR-55MC, chay rất tốt với động cơ step đời mới của Vexta (dòng PK), còn 6 cái, giá 500k/cái. Mua 3 cái giá 1tr350k


Nguồn xung 5V, 300A, hiệu Fine Suntronix nổi tiếng về nguồn của Hàn Quốc, thích hợp mấy bác làm mạ. Giá 1tr500k

Nguồn 50V, 17A của Ấn Độ. Giá 600k

Ngoài ra còn rất nhiều nguồn xung 24V từ dãy dòng điện 13A đến 1A. PLC và các module của Mitsubishi, Omron đủ loại, đủ giá. Rờ le, timer đảm bảo giá tốt nhất thị trường. Mấy bác muốn mua, xin vui lòng gọi điện hoặc nhắn tin


Mấy món mình bán đều thông dụng trên thị trường nên mấy bác có thể tìm kiếm thông số bằng Google. 

Hiện mình đang ở VN đến hết thứ 7 tới, nên các bác có thể liên lạc số này với mình O933043340


Driver servo các loại



Driver step các loại



Thùng motor, chỉ bán kèm với driver



PLC đủ loại của Mitsubishi



Module đủ loại của Mitsubishi



Rờ le kiếng 1 thùng, giá chỉ 30k/bộ (gồm rờ le và đế)

----------


## inhainha

Có 1 em hơi đặc biệt, ren bên phải và bên trái ngược nhau, chả biết từ máy gì. Hình thức rất mới, phi 20, bước 5mm. Có thể cắt ra làm 2 trục Z. Giá 2trieu

----------


## ppgas

Bác inhainha,

Bác có driver này không?
YASKAWA SGDV-2R8A01A, nếu có báo em cái nhé.

Ngoài ra, có vexta UDK5128N, báo em luôn nhé.
Cảm ơn.

----------


## inhainha

> Bác inhainha,
> 
> Bác có driver này không?
> YASKAWA SGDV-2R8A01A, nếu có báo em cái nhé.
> 
> Ngoài ra, có vexta UDK5128N, báo em luôn nhé.
> Cảm ơn.


Mấy driver này mình ko có bác ơi

----------


## Thành Đức

Có bộ step nào mà moto size 86 , 6- 8Nm ko bác chủ

----------


## inhainha

> Có bộ step nào mà moto size 86 , 6- 8Nm ko bác chủ


Không có bác ơi

----------


## Kẻ Say

còn step + driver 86 4A ko bạn mai ghé

----------


## inhainha

> còn step + driver 86 4A ko bạn mai ghé


Driver 4A thì có, còn motor mình ko có bác ơi

----------


## ducmoctx

Bên e có, em đã inbox cho bác rồi nhé

----------


## inhainha

Bữa giờ thấy có nhiều bác hỏi UDK5128UDK5128NW. Bác nào muốn mua thì đătđặt hàng đi nha. Mình nhập về cho. Giá 1tr500k

----------


## ppgas

> Bữa giờ thấy có nhiều bác hỏi UDK5128UDK5128NW. Bác nào muốn mua thì đătđặt hàng đi nha. Mình nhập về cho. Giá 1tr500k


Ukd5128n, cần 2 bộ. Bác cho biết hình thức ra sao và có terminal block không?

----------


## inhainha

> Ukd5128n, cần 2 bộ. Bác cho biết hình thức ra sao và có terminal block không?


Nó như vầy nè bác

----------


## Thành Đức

Cái này cả moto nữa thì sao bác

----------


## inhainha

> Cái này cả moto nữa thì sao bác


Mình ko có motor

----------


## ppgas

> Nó như vầy nè bác


Cái driver này bác xem giúp có không nhé-


Motor em có rồi bác ah.

----------


## inhainha

> Cái driver này bác xem giúp có không nhé-
> 
> 
> Motor em có rồi bác ah.


Trời, đời kia mới hơn bác ơi, chạy ngon với motor của bác. Đời của bác cũ hơn.

----------


## ppgas

> Trời, đời kia mới hơn bác ơi, chạy ngon với motor của bác. Đời của bác cũ hơn.


Ok, mua 3 em sẽ có giá tốt hơn? Bác xác nhận để em đặt hàng luôn nhé. Báo luôn thời gian hàng về. Cảm ơn.

----------


## inhainha

> Ok, mua 3 em sẽ có giá tốt hơn? Bác xác nhận để em đặt hàng luôn nhé. Báo luôn thời gian hàng về. Cảm ơn.


Giá này ko giảm được nữa bác. Đặt mua giùm lãi rất ít.

----------


## ppgas

> Giá này ko giảm được nữa bác. Đặt mua giùm lãi rất ít.


Ok bác. Đặt hàng 3 em. Bác vui lòng báo thời gian hàng về. 
Phương thức thanh toán.

----------


## inhainha

> Ok bác. Đặt hàng 3 em. Bác vui lòng báo thời gian hàng về. 
> Phương thức thanh toán.


Hàng về khoảng 20/6. Chừng nào hàng về thì mình nhắn bác. Bác chuyển khoản mình chuyển hàng. Giờ bác khỏi cần đặt cọc. Coi như nhận gạch bác nhé.

----------


## ppgas

> Hàng về khoảng 20/6. Chừng nào hàng về thì mình nhắn bác. Bác chuyển khoản mình chuyển hàng. Giờ bác khỏi cần đặt cọc. Coi như nhận gạch bác nhé.


Ok. Cảm ơn bác.

----------


## inhainha

Dạo gần đây mình sắp trở thành đại gia mua ve chai bên Hàn rồi nên chủ hàng cứ liên tục gửi tin nhắn chào hàng. Dịp này có vài loại alpha step ngon quá, bác nào cần thì đặt hàng mình chở về nhé. Hàng có số lượng. Hàng có sau nữa tháng nữa.
Jack cắm đầy đủ. Mấy bộ này motor và driver đi theo chuẩn luôn nha, không phải râu ông này cắm cằm bà kia.

Bộ 1: Giá 3 triệu





Bộ 2, có thắng từ: 3 triệu 100k (nặng hơn nên tốn tiền vận chuyển hơn)





Bộ 3: 3 triệu 200k

----------


## Lenamhai

Hàng đẹp quá, nhìn mà lòng lại bồn chồn rồi

----------


## cnclaivung

đã mua khùng hết một mớ xem như học phí, kết 3 bộ 98 quá

----------


## inhainha

Cập nhật step mới về

Driver 5 pha Autonics KR-55MC, theo catalog là em này cân được cả motor mặt bích 86 nha, miễn dòng 1.4A. Giá 1tr350k/3 cái. Mua lẻ 500k/cái (mã hàng là D25)


Driver 2 pha Tàu, dong 4.2A, chất luợng tương đương Leahshin M542, mới về 7 bộ. Giá 500k/cái (mã hàng là D22)



Driver 2 pha Rorze RD-023MS, dùng cho các motor 2 pha 6,8 dây. Giá 450k/cái. Hình mượn nhưng thực tế đẹp hơn. Hồn Nhật nhưng xác made in Vietnam (mã hàng là D30)



Driver 2 pha Rorze RD-023, dùng cho các motor 2 pha 4, 6,8 dây. Giá 500k/cái. Hình mượn nhưng thực tế đẹp hơn.. Mắc hơn chút không phải nó tốt hơn gì cái trên mà vì nó to, nặng hơn nên tốn tiền vác hơn thôi. Mấy bác google datasheet nó nha (mã hàng là D29)



Driver 2 pha Rorze xài tốt như thế nào thì vui lòng hỏi bác NamCNC nhé. Câu nói kinh điển đây:



> theo em đánh giá thực tế đã xài qua nhiều con , nhiều hãng , em rorze đứng đầu tất cả , chưa con nào sánh bằng nó , ngay cả vexta , USA .... hay gì gì đó đều thua em nó hết.
> 
> 
> 
> ----- Nhưng tuyệt đối không thể thấy nó bên trong ra sao đâu vì nó đổ keo ngập mặt nên em chưa chụp hình cho các bác xem, em có vài con ở nhà.




Liên hệ số đt: 0903369185 để đặt mua nhé

----------


## racing boy

Mấy con driver 2phase trên dòng áp thế nào, nguồn cấp bao nhiêu hả bác

----------


## solero

> Mấy con driver 2phase trên dòng áp thế nào, nguồn cấp bao nhiêu hả bác


Lười google quá đê. Rorze RD-023:

----------

h-d, inhainha, racing boy

----------


## racing boy

cấu hình mạnh mạnh hơn tí e quất hết, hix

----------


## inhainha

> Lười google quá đê. Rorze RD-023:


Cám ơn bác trích dẫn, nhưng bản trích dẫn này thiếu sót là em nó có microstepping đến 400 đấy nhé

----------


## inhainha

> cấu hình mạnh mạnh hơn tí e quất hết, hix


Cấu hình mạnh hơn tí là em hàng TÀu đấy bác (theo thông số của cả 2 nhé, thực tế chưa so sánh nên chưa biết).

----------


## solero

> Cám ơn bác trích dẫn, nhưng bản trích dẫn này thiếu sót là em nó có microstepping đến 400 đấy nhé


Thì Half step là 400 với động cơ 1,8o mà.

----------


## Nam CNC

RS-023 là roze , drive , 2 pha , 3 A 

Rs-023MS là roze , drive 2 pha , 3A , micro step vậy thôi

Mã RS-023 thì lấy đâu ra micro step mà trích dẫn.


Ngày ấy em chỉ dùng drive step thường thì em này là khá ngon , dễ điều khiển , chứ bây giờ nhiều lựa chọn hơn nên em này trở thành phổ thông , với giá rẻ thì quá tuyệt.

Mấy em này điều khiển được mấy con size 57 là ngon , chứ 40V , 3A khó lái mấy em 86 lắm à.

----------

cuoibuon167, h-d, inhainha

----------


## nhatson

> Cập nhật step mới về
> 
> Driver 5 pha Autonics KR-55MC, theo catalog là em này cân được cả motor mặt bích 86 nha, miễn dòng 1.4A. Giá 1tr350k/3 cái. Mua lẻ 500k/cái (mã hàng là D25)
> 
> 
> Driver 2 pha Tàu, dong 4.2A, chất luợng tương đương Leahshin M542, mới về 7 bộ. Giá 500k/cái (mã hàng là D22)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


đang suy nghỉ về roger  :Smile:

----------


## inhainha

> đang suy nghỉ về roger


Bác mua thì mua 2 tặng 1 nhé  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nam CNC

con này không tháo ra xem bên trong được đâu nhé , nó đổ keo đầy nhóc trong đó rồi.

----------

cuoibuon167, nhatson

----------


## baole

> con này không tháo ra xem bên trong được đâu nhé , nó đổ keo đầy nhóc trong đó rồi.


Các bác cho em  ngoài lề một tí ạ, cho e hỏi keo đổ mạch thì mua ở đâu ạ, e sửa mạch cái máy giặt xong ma ko có keo đổ vào để e nó ở truồng tội nghiệp. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## thuhanoi

nếu khó quá thì đổ bằng bình silicon cũng được

----------


## Ga con

> Các bác cho em  ngoài lề một tí ạ, cho e hỏi keo đổ mạch thì mua ở đâu ạ, e sửa mạch cái máy giặt xong ma ko có keo đổ vào để e nó ở truồng tội nghiệp.


Không biết bác ở đâu. Ở SG có thể ra tiệm Ngọc mua chai silicon xịt mạch, xịt vào lát nó đông lại như mạch từ hãng vậy.
Mạch máy giặt không nên để trần vậy, dễ đi lắm ạ.
Còn cái chai kia cũng không rẻ đâu, giờ chắc cũng tầm 2-300k, lâu quá rồi em không mua.
Thanks.

----------

Gamo, inhainha

----------


## Gamo

Tiệm Ngọc nằm ở đâu vậy bác?

----------


## trucnguyen

Bác theo hướng từ Bách Khoa đi tới đường Nhật Tảo (nếu không phải thì là Vĩnh Viễn) quẹo trái, tiệm thứ 3 (4) nằm bên tay phải.

----------

Gamo

----------


## nhatson

> Tiệm Ngọc nằm ở đâu vậy bác?


chipletran cũng có đó cụ gà

----------

Gamo

----------


## inhainha

CÓ ít nguồn cần bán. Mấy bác muốn xem hình dáng, tính năng thì vui lòng tra google giùm nha. Fine Suntronix là hàng của Hàn Quốc, Cosel, omron, Keyence của Nhật. Lambda của Malay. Tất cả đều từ Hàn, Nhật, Malay, không chơi hàng China.
Liên hệ: O9O3369185

Mã hàng -------- Tên nguồn -------------------------------------------------Giá-----------------áp dòng
N1----------------	MSF300-24(Fine Suntronix)-----------------------------	500----------------	24V 13A
N2----------------	VSF200-24(Fine Suntronix)-----------------------------	400----------------	24V 9.5A
N3----------------	ESF1500-05 (Fine Suntronix)---------------------------	1500----------------	5V 300A
N4----------------	LN 220-24(Fine Suntronix)------------------------------	400----------------	24V 9.5A
N5----------------	MSF 150-24 (Fine Suntronix)---------------------------	300----------------	24V 6A
N6----------------	ESF150-24 (Fine Suntronix)----------------------------	300----------------	24V 6A
N7----------------	VSF300-24 (Fine Suntronix)----------------------------	500----------------	24V 13A
N8----------------	DS-CAC-845W (India)-----------------------------------	500----------------	50V 16.67A va 3.35 10A
N9----------------	VSF100-24 (Fine Suntronix)-----------------------------	250----------------	24V 4.5A
N10----------------	WYSP-120S24A (Fine Suntronix)----------------------	250----------------	24V 5A
N11---------------------------------------------------------------------------		250----------------	24V 4.1A
N12----------------	Cosel PBA150F------------------------------------------	350----------------	24V 6.5A
N13----------------	Omron S8PS-15024C-----------------------------------	350----------------	24V 6.5A
N14----------------	VSF75-24------------------------------------------------	200----------------	24V 3.5A
N15----------------	P30E-5-N (Cosel)---------------------------------------	150----------------	5V 6A
N16----------------	LS75-24 (TDK-Lambda)--------------------------------	250----------------	24V 3.2A
N17----------------	Cosel PBW30F-15---------------------------------------	100----------------	15V 1A
N18----------------	MFS15-05-----------------------------------------------	100----------------	5V 3A
N20----------------	MS-H50 2.1A (Keyence)--------------------------------	300----------------	24V 2.1A
N21----------------	Omron S82K-05024-------------------------------------	250----------------	24V 2.1A
N22----------------	Omron S82K-03012-------------------------------------	200----------------	12V 2.5A
N23----------------	Omron S8VS-06024-------------------------------------	250----------------	24V 2.5A
N24----------------	Omron S8VS-24024/ED2--------------------------------	600----------------	24V 10A
N25----------------	Omron S8VS-12024A------------------------------------	400----------------	24V 5A
N26----------------	WTC-20024-----------------------------------------------	350----------------	24V 8.3A
N27----------------	WYSP-150S24A (Fine Suntronix)------------------------	300----------------	24V 6.25A
N28----------------	VTE24SZ--------------------------------------------------	400----------------	24V 10A
N29----------------	VSF15-24-------------------------------------------------	100----------------	24V 0.6A
N30----------------	BK30XG-24-----------------------------------------------	150----------------	24V 1.3A

N34----------------	JWS300-24-----------------------------------------------	500----------------	24V 14A
N35----------------	MS2-H75 (Keyence)-------------------------------------	350----------------	24V 3.2A
N36----------------	UAW500S-24--------------------------------------------	1000----------------	24V 22A

----------


## thuhanoi

Mình lấy cái N8 (50V) và N30 (BK30XG-24) nhé

----------


## Mạnh Nguyễn

chúc đắt hàng nha

----------


## inhainha

> Mình lấy cái N8 (50V) và N30 (BK30XG-24) nhé


Liên hệ ngay và luôn nha bác O9O3369185. Mà N8 có 2 cái đấy. Quất luôn 1 cặp cho nó gọn đi

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## thuhanoi

> Liên hệ ngay và luôn nha bác O9O3369185. Mà N8 có 2 cái đấy. Quất luôn 1 cặp cho nó gọn đi


Đã liên hệ nhưng người ta chỉ bán Ai phon Sam sung thôi  :Big Grin:  HI, lộn xộn quá nhỉ

----------


## inhainha

> Đã liên hệ nhưng người ta chỉ bán Ai phon Sam sung thôi  HI, lộn xộn quá nhỉ


Thời buổi khó khăn nên bán kèm đủ thứ  :Big Grin:

----------


## inhainha

> Đã liên hệ nhưng người ta chỉ bán Ai phon Sam sung thôi  HI, lộn xộn quá nhỉ


Thời buổi khó khăn bán bia kèm lạc mà bác  :Big Grin:

----------


## thuhanoi

> Thời buổi khó khăn bán bia kèm lạc mà bác


He he, vui thôi vì sao bác không làm việc với người nhà trước vậy

----------


## inhainha

Còn 3 bộ alpha step 46. Gồm 3 driver ASD13A-A + 2 motor ASM46AA + 1 motor ASM46AA-N10 (hộp số không độ rơ tỉ số truyền 10). Giá như sau:
ASD13A-A + motor ASM46AA (mã hàng S20) : 1tr300k/bộ
ASD13A-A + motor ASM46AA-N10 (mã hàng S21): 1tr400k/bộ

Jack cắm đầy đủ nhé. Liên hệ: O9O3369185

Hình mượn, nhưng thực tế đẹp hơn vầy

----------


## inhainha

Xin lỗi, motor trên là mã motor ASM46AA-P10 chứ không phải N10

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Chào bác inhainha,
 Em đang cần một số mặt hàng sau :
 Servo yaskawa SGDH-01AE đầy đủ dây giắc : 4 bộ (động cơ 1 trong số 4 bộ có phanh)
 Drive SGDH-01AE : 1 chiếc
 Nguồn 	MFS15-05 :  10 chiếc
 Bác vui lòng báo giá và thời gian giao hàng.
 Cảm ơn bác.

----------


## inhainha

> Chào bác inhainha,
>  Em đang cần một số mặt hàng sau :
>  Servo yaskawa SGDH-01AE đầy đủ dây giắc : 4 bộ (động cơ 1 trong số 4 bộ có phanh)
>  Drive SGDH-01AE : 1 chiếc
>  Nguồn 	MFS15-05 :  10 chiếc
>  Bác vui lòng báo giá và thời gian giao hàng.
>  Cảm ơn bác.


Servo hiện giờ đang hết hàng. Nguồn thì hộp thư bác đầy rồi nên mình chưa báo giá được.

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> Servo hiện giờ đang hết hàng. Nguồn thì hộp thư bác đầy rồi nên mình chưa báo giá được.


 Vâng, em đã xóa bớt. Bác gửi giúp em nhé.
 Còn servo thì nếu có "dự kiến" bác cũng cho em biết luôn . 
 Tiện thể em thấy bác có cả PLC, và nếu có HMI bác cũng báo luôn cho em. Về cơ bản em đang có chương trình cho một số dự án, nên cũng cần các món này.
thanks

----------


## inhainha

Hàng mới về, đang soạn ...

----------


## passion

Bác có mấy bộ alpha step asm69-driver thì cho em xin giá với nhé!

----------


## inhainha

Hàng servo trước mắt đang đợi mối quen ưu tiên lấy nên chưa bán. Hiện bán một số loại sau

Driver 5 pha RKD514L-C: 1trieu/cái
Driver 5 pha RKD514L-A: 800K/cái

Alpha step hiện đang soạn... 

Bộ ARD-C và ARM98-N10: Giá 3tr600k

----------


## ahdvip

mấy con ARM kia cốt răng hay cốt thẳng thế anh.

----------


## passion

> mấy con ARM kia cốt răng hay cốt thẳng thế anh.


Con này giống mấy con trước a Quảng bán, chắc cũng là cốt răng đó a  :Big Grin:

----------


## hoangmanh

Servo ngon thế bán thôi bác chủ ơi

----------


## inhainha

> mấy con ARM kia cốt răng hay cốt thẳng thế anh.


Mình ko có mở hộp số ra nên ko biết bạn à.

----------


## inhainha

Liên hệ ngay và luôn 0903369185

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Hàng em đặt có không bác inhainha?

----------


## inhainha

> Hàng em đặt có không bác inhainha?


Đợt hàng này lênh đênh trên biển trước khi bác đặt bác ah. Chắc chưa có. 1/2 tháng nữa mới có hàng của bác. Thanks

----------

ngocanhld2802

----------


## ducduy9104

Bác có bán servo 100W thì báo em 1 bộ mitsu nhé bác, mua về trải nghiệm thử servo  :Embarrassment:

----------


## inhainha

LH: O9O3369185
Địa chỉ: 83 Phó đỨc Chính Q1, TPHCM

Bán mấy bộ như sau:

ASD12A-C + ASM66MC (mã hàng S25): có 3 bộ, giá 2tr700k/bộ (động cơ có thắng từ), jack đầy đủ



ASD16A-C + ASM69AC (mã hàng S24): có 1 bộ, giá 2tr700k/bộ, jack đầy đủ



ASD30D-A + ASM69MA (mã hàng S30): có 1 bộ, giá 2tr500k/bộ (có thắng từ), jack đầy đủ



RKD514LM-C + PK569AWM (mã hàng S33): có 1 bộ, 1tr600k/bộ (có thắng từ)


Bộ alpha ASD18AK và ASM46MK-N7.2 (hộp số tỉ số truyền 7.2): có 6 bộ, 1tr200k/bộ

Driver alpha ASD30E-A, tương thích với ASM911A-A, bán giá 1tr500k

Driver alpha ARD-C, điện nguồn 220V, thích hợp với dòng alpha thế hệ mới ARM, tương thích được với ARM size 86, giá 2trieu

Driver 5 pha RKD514L-C, điện áp 220V: chạy được cả step 5 pha size 86, giá 1 triệu/cái

Driver 5 pha RKD514L-A, điện áp 110V: chạy được cả step 5 pha size 86, giá 800k/cái

Mỗi loại chỉ còn vài bộ thôi

Có giá tốt cho khách hàng thân thiết

----------


## inhainha

Up lên, còn vài cái driver step 5 pha RKD514L-C và RKD514L-A nha mấy bác, hàng đẹp như mới vậy. Sắp hết hàng

----------


## inhainha

Servo Yaskawa dòng Sigma II mới về. Hàng cực đẹp, đảm bảo chất lượng, jack cắm đầy đủ. Có 2 loại 200w và 400w
LH: O9O3369185
ĐC: 83 Phó Đức Chính Q1


200w. 3tr200k/bộ. 3 bộ 9tr.





400w. 4tr300k/bộ. 12tr/3 bộ

----------


## inhainha

Còn 2 bộ 200w và 3 bộ 400w. Mời các bác xúc nhanh ợ. Hàng quá ngon, giá quá đẹp rồi.

----------


## inhainha

Còn vài bộ Samsung 200w dòng CSDJ giá rẻ. Có bác nào xúc không? 2tr500k/bộ. 3 bộ 7tr. Motor đẹp như mới luôn. Jack cắm đầy đủ

LH: O9O3369185

----------


## inhainha

Kiếm ít tiền sắm ít đồ, cho ra đi đống này luôn:

Servo Mitsubishi dòng J2S, 200w, jack cắm đầy đủ. 3tr400k/bộ. 9tr500k/3 bộ. LH: O9O3369185

----------


## duytrungcdt

bộ yakawa 400 w có phanh ko bác ơi

----------


## inhainha

> bộ yakawa 400 w có phanh ko bác ơi


Yaskawa đã bán hết rồi.

----------


## inhainha

Giảm giá Mitsubishi J2S 200w, 9tr/3 bộ bán luôn. Còn vài bộ thôi nhé mấy bác.




> Kiếm ít tiền sắm ít đồ, cho ra đi đống này luôn:
> 
> Servo Mitsubishi dòng J2S, 200w, jack cắm đầy đủ. 3tr400k/bộ. 9tr500k/3 bộ. LH: O9O3369185

----------


## cnclaivung

nhìn thấy ham quá mà step sài còn chưa rành nên ko dám hí hót kẻo bị chém banh xác...chúc bác chủ mau hết hàng

----------


## inhainha

> nhìn thấy ham quá mà step sài còn chưa rành nên ko dám hí hót kẻo bị chém banh xác...chúc bác chủ mau hết hàng


Ai chém bác dzị ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## ngocanhld2802

@inhainha : Servo Yaskawa có dây nối dài không bác?,
 Tiện thể em đang cần một chiếc SGDM : 100w và SGDA -***P 50w : 1 chiếc, bác có thì báo giá cho em nhé. Thanks

----------


## inhainha

> @inhainha : Servo Yaskawa có dây nối dài không bác?,
>  Tiện thể em đang cần một chiếc SGDM : 100w và SGDA -***P 50w : 1 chiếc, bác có thì báo giá cho em nhé. Thanks


Em mình kiểm kê lại rồi sẽ nhắn bác. Thanks

----------


## phuongpham1190

bác còn con driver step 2pha 4.5a không để cho em 1 bộ với

----------


## inhainha

> bác còn con driver step 2pha 4.5a không để cho em 1 bộ với


4.2A nhé bác. Giá driver là 500k. Bác gọi số 09O3369185 hỏi hang có mã D22 nhé

----------


## inhainha

Hàng mới về, và hàng tồn cũ, cập nhật cho ai có nhu cầu:


ASD13A-A và ASM46AA-H50 hộp số Harmonic tỉ số 50, thích hợp làm trục A, giá 1tr800k/bộ. Còn 2 bộ.



Biến tần Delta 1HP, giá 1tr400k




Driver 5 pha Vexta RKD507-A, 500k/cái




Driver 5 pha Autonics KR-55MC, theo catalog là em này cân được cả motor mặt bích 86 nha, miễn dòng 1.4A. Giá 1tr350k/3 cái. Mua lẻ 500k/cái (mã hàng là D25)



Driver 5 pha Vexta UDX5107N, giá 350k/cái



Driver 2 pha Tàu, dong 4.2A, chất luợng tương đương Leahshin M542, mới về 6 bộ. Giá 500k/cái (mã hàng là D22)




Driver 2 pha Rorze RD-023MS, dùng cho các motor 2 pha 6,8 dây. Giá 450k/cái. Hình mượn nhưng thực tế đẹp hơn. Hồn Nhật nhưng xác made in Vietnam (mã hàng là D30)



Driver 2 pha Rorze RD-023, dùng cho các motor 2 pha 4, 6,8 dây. Giá 500k/cái. Hình mượn nhưng thực tế đẹp hơn.. Mắc hơn chút không phải nó tốt hơn gì cái trên mà vì nó to, nặng hơn nên tốn tiền vác hơn thôi. Mấy bác google datasheet nó nha (mã hàng là D29)



PLC Omron, có cả bộ điều khiển nhiệt độ, 1tr500k



Liên hệ số đt: 0903369185 để đặt mua nhé

----------


## inhainha

> Up lên, còn vài cái driver step 5 pha RKD514L-C và RKD514L-A nha mấy bác, hàng đẹp như mới vậy. Sắp hết hàng


Mình còn mấy cái mà thấy thiên hạ phá giá nên mình phá nát theo luôn.
Giá cái driver này 900k/cái
Bác nào mua 5 cái trở lên mình bán 800k/cái luôn

----------


## inhainha

Đang định nhập mấy cái biến tần 1000Hz này, có bác nào quan tâm không nhỉ?

http://www.industrieteile24.de/Getri...SK-4000/3-CT-1

----------


## Nam CNC

em quan tâm , giá ra sao ?

----------


## inhainha

> em quan tâm , giá ra sao ?


Mấy cái này mình chưa nhập nữa. Sợ hiệu lạ, tần số cao dân tình ko mua, mặc dù hàng Germany. Bác cần loại công suất nào, bác cứ inbox cho cái giá, không lỗ là mình hỗ trợ bác luôn. Hehehe

----------

haopvpw

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Con này input 3 pha. Không biết cho 1 pha vào nó có chạy ko. Nếu có bác cho em xin giá của con 2.2 kw nhé. Thanks

----------


## inhainha

Còn 6 bộ RKD514RL-C. Giảm giá cho đi nhanh. 850k/bộ. Mua 3 bộ giá 2tr400k. Tặng jack cắm đầy đủ nhé.

----------


## emptyhb

> Còn 6 bộ RKD514RL-C. Giảm giá cho đi nhanh. 850k/bộ. Mua 3 bộ giá 2tr400k. Tặng jack cắm đầy đủ nhé.


Thế mua 6 bộ thì giá thế nào bác chủ ơi?

----------


## inhainha

> Thế mua 6 bộ thì giá thế nào bác chủ ơi?


Siêu giảm giá rồi còn gì bác. Giảm nữa là dẹp tiệm ah.  :Big Grin:

----------


## emptyhb

:Big Grin:  lòng tham vô đáy mà bác. Thôi để em test thử xem dòng này chạy ngon không rồi quyết định lấy sau.

----------


## thanhvp

Servo Mitsubishi dòng J2S, 200w còn hàng không bác?

----------


## inhainha

> Servo Mitsubishi dòng J2S, 200w còn hàng không bác?


Còn bác. Bác lấy 3 bộ mình để rẻ 9tr để giải tán hàng sớm luôn

----------


## hk0569

Driver alpha ASD30E-A, tương thích với ASM911A-A, bán giá 1tr500k

cái này còn ko bạn

----------


## h-d

mình đang cần 3 con motor 100W cho driver Yaskawa SGDV-R90A01A ? Nguồn mã N20 còn hàng không bác.?

----------


## inhainha

> Driver alpha ASD30E-A, tương thích với ASM911A-A, bán giá 1tr500k
> 
> cái này còn ko bạn


Còn 2 cái đó bác. Liên hệ O9O3369185 để mua nhé bác. Mã hàng D48




> mình đang cần 3 con motor 100W cho driver Yaskawa SGDV-R90A01A ? Nguồn mã N20 còn hàng không bác.?


Motor này ko có bác ơi. N20 thì còn hàng.

----------

h-d

----------


## inhainha

Có 2 bộ motor 2pha khủng của Sanyo, loại 5Nm, có thắng, định để dành xài, nay đổi ý đưa lên bán luôn. Giá 1tr600k/bộ. Liên hệ chữ ký để mua

Nó chính là loại 103H8222-5041 nhưng motor này có thắng nhé. Đường kính 86mm, dài 150mm. Driver của hãng Mitechno của Hàn Quốc.

----------


## titanhnc

Có cái áo đai ốc nào không bác dùng cho đai ốc phi 34

----------


## inhainha

> Có cái áo đai ốc nào không bác dùng cho đai ốc phi 34


Không có bác

----------


## inhainha

Step 5 pha, dòng mới nhất của Autonics, Korea, điện áp 220V. Còn rất mới. Có 2 bộ không thắng và 1 bộ có thắng. 1tr100k/bộ. 3 bộ giá 3tr

----------


## inhainha

Alpha step, driver xài điện 24V, động cơ có thắng và hộp số hành tinh N7.2, backlash rất bé 2-3 arcmin. Jack cắm đầy đủ. 1tr2/bộ (mã cửa hàng S28)

----------


## Nam CNC

Xin đính chính một xíu .... hộp số N-xx là zero backlash , ông quảng cáo kiểu đó mất giá hộp số mã N-xx quá.

----------

inhainha

----------


## inhainha

> Xin đính chính một xíu .... hộp số N-xx là zero backlash , ông quảng cáo kiểu đó mất giá hộp số mã N-xx quá.


Thanks bác, trước giờ tưởng N là backlash nhỏ không à  :Big Grin:

----------


## inhainha

Mình vẫn còn bộ step size 60 dài 90 này, có thắng luôn, giảm giá đi cho nhanh 1tr600k----->1tr400k

----------


## elenercom

Bác inhaiha thấy con xì tép 5 pha PK5913-1.4A bên Hàn xẻng thì xúc về cho tôi nhé.

----------

ppgas

----------


## inhainha

> Bác inhaiha thấy con xì tép 5 pha PK5913-1.4A bên Hàn xẻng thì xúc về cho tôi nhé.


Ca này khó ah bác! 5913 hiếm lắm

----------


## Ga con

Loại 5 pha của Sanyo cũng 6.3Nm, trục 12 hay 14mm gì đó, nhưng đấu dây lại mới xài được với driver Vexta, loại này anh có ham không ạ  :Stick Out Tongue: .

Thanks.

----------

elenercom

----------


## inhainha

Mới lòi ra thêm 2 bộ này, bác nào hôm giùm luôn nhé. 2tr500k/bộ. Đầy đủ jack cắm.

----------


## inhainha

Driver DFC1514 dành cho motor dòng pk56X của vexta, mình có hơn 10 cái. Giá 350k/cái. Bác nào hốt hết có giá tốt.

----------


## phungduchiep

> Bác inhaiha thấy con xì tép 5 pha PK5913-1.4A bên Hàn xẻng thì xúc về cho tôi nhé.


em có con này ko biết cụ có nhu cầu ko

----------

elenercom

----------


## phungduchiep

em xin mạn phép được giao ké bộ driver driver step của autonics tháo nguyên từ máy ra ko dùng tới, bộ khung máy x y em vẫn đang dùng, có mấy con này ko sài tới chia sẻ cho bác nào cần :

2 con driver x y là MD2U-MD20 

1 driver z là MD5HD14 
1 con step 5 pha A35KM566G5 1.4A/phase 0.144 độ /step 

đủ cáp cả 3 bộ 

giá 1 triệu 350K  
cụ nào cần alo em , em ở Hà Nội

Cám ơn các bác

----------


## inhainha

Mấy cái này mình cũng có bác ợ. Bác làm quá ah. Diễn đàn đâu có tính phí đâu mà sao cứ rao ở topic người khác thế bác.

----------


## inhainha

Mới về 3 bộ alpha step ASM69MC và ASD16D-S. Driver này thấy ghi xài điện 3 pha, nhưng đảm bảo xài điện 1pha vô tư. Hàng đẹp lắm nghen, jack cắm đầy đủ. Giá sốc 2tr/bộ. Liên hệ dưới chữ ký nghen.





Thêm 8 cái driver RDK514L-A, hàng đẹp, giá 800k/cái

----------


## inhainha

Có mấy chục cái drive này. CSD5807 thì giá 200k. 
CSD5814 và DFC1514 thì giá 250k. 
CSD2109 giá 150k
CSD2120 giá 200k

----------


## inhainha

Alpha step Hàng đẹp mới về nóng hổi:
10 bộ Asm98ac và Asd30a-a: 2tr700k/bộ
10 bộ Asm66ac và Asd12a-c: 2tr/bộ
8 bộ Asm66aa và Asd24a-a:1tr800k/bộ
9 bộ Asm46aa và Asd13a-a: 1tr200k/bộ

Hàng rất đẹp, đầy đủ jack cắm. Mại dzô.

----------


## inhainha

Mình nhầm ở trên. Bộ đầu tiên motor là asm98aa nhé mấy bác.

----------

buuasti80

----------


## anhthai20121991

> Loại 5 pha của Sanyo cũng 6.3Nm, trục 12 hay 14mm gì đó, nhưng đấu dây lại mới xài được với driver Vexta, loại này anh có ham không ạ .
> 
> Thanks.


giá nó thế nào ib e với nha  :Frown:

----------


## ngocanhld2802

CSD2120 nó không có vỏ hở bác. mờ em lấy 10 chiếc có miễn phí vc không bác  :Big Grin:

----------


## inhainha

> CSD2120 nó không có vỏ hở bác. mờ em lấy 10 chiếc có miễn phí vc không bác


Bán bữa giờ còn 2-3 cái gì à bác, không đủ 10 cái.

Bác muốn mua 10 thì mình còn Rorze RD-023 đúng 10 cái luôn. Giá 400k/cái. Mua 10 cái bao ship cho bác.

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Thế bác ktra xem còn bao nhiêu  gửi nốt cho em nhé.

----------

inhainha

----------


## inhainha

> Thế bác ktra xem còn bao nhiêu  gửi nốt cho em nhé.


Bác nhắn tin vô điện thoại giúp nhé. O9O3369185

----------


## inhainha

Có gạch một mớ, còn lại
5 bộ Asm98ac và Asd30a-a: 2tr700k/bộ
6 bộ Asm66ac và Asd12a-c: 2tr/bộ
6 bộ Asm66aa và Asd24a-a:1tr800k/bộ
8 bộ Asm46aa và Asd13a-a: 1tr200k/bộ

Bác nào mua số lượng nhiều, khách hàng thân thiết sẽ có giá cực tốt nha

----------


## Tuấn

> [/URL]


cho em hỏi chút, em có con sì tép 2 pha size 42 china, dòng thấy ghi 1,3A, bác cho hỏi dùng với cái driver này có được không ạ ?

----------


## inhainha

Chuẩn luôn bác

----------


## Tuấn

> Chuẩn luôn bác


Gửi cho em khoảng chục con bác nhé, em về đấu thế nào chả cháy vài con  :Smile:  tiện thể bác giúp em cái sơ đồ đấu luôn thì em củm ơn bác nhiều lém lém  :Smile:

----------


## inhainha

> Gửi cho em khoảng chục con bác nhé, em về đấu thế nào chả cháy vài con  tiện thể bác giúp em cái sơ đồ đấu luôn thì em củm ơn bác nhiều lém lém


Cám ơn bác. Nhưng hiện còn có 4 cái ah. Bác nhắn tin cho số đt 09O3369185 để lấy hàng nha.

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Thế cụ Tuấn chuyển cùng em luôn 3 con 2.8A đi nhỉ. Còn lấy cớ báo cáo vợ đi uống bia chứ. Em cũng muốn mua một mớ mà bác chủ lại hết hàng. Hiiii

----------


## inhainha

Có mấy cái encoder, lên cho bác nào cần. 500k/cái

----------


## inhainha

Gần tết bán có vẻ chậm, nên giảm giá bán luôn:

Bộ Asm98ac và Asd30a-a: 2tr700k/bộ. Mua 3 bộ thì giá 2tr600k/bộ. Mua 6 bộ thì giá 2tr500k/bộ.

Bộ Asm66ac và Asd12a-c: 2tr/bộ. Mua 3 bộ thì giá 1tr900k/bộ. Mua 6 bộ thì giá 1tr800k/bộ.

Bộ Asm66aa và Asd24a-a:1tr800k/bộ. Mua 3 bộ thì giá 1tr700k/bộ. Mua 6 bộ thì giá 1tr600k/bộ

Bộ Asm46aa và Asd13a-a: 1tr200k/bộ. Mua 3 bộ thì giá 1tr100k/bộ. Mua 6 bộ thì giá 1tr/bộ

----------


## inhainha

Bộ phát xung để test driver step và servo cực ngon, giá 800k/cái

----------


## itanium7000

> Bộ phát xung để test driver step và servo cực ngon, giá 800k/cái


Cho em lấy bộ nay.

----------

inhainha

----------


## inhainha

> Cho em lấy bộ nay.


cám ơn bác. Còn 2 cái nha các bác. Hàng hiếm ít thấy nha.

----------


## thuyên1982

> cám ơn bác. Còn 2 cái nha các bác. Hàng hiếm ít thấy nha.


em lấy 1 cái nhé! giao dịch như thía nào vậy bác?

----------


## inhainha

> em lấy 1 cái nhé! giao dịch như thía nào vậy bác?


Bác alo số này hỏi số tài khoản nhé. 0903369185. Thanks

----------

thuyên1982

----------


## thuyên1982

ok bác mai em gọi

----------


## inhainha

Mới về vài cái driver hàng hiếm, mại dzô

RKD514HM-C giá 1050k/cái
RKD514H-C giá 1tr/cái
RKD514H-A giá 900k/cái

----------


## ppgas

> Bộ phát xung để test driver step và servo cực ngon, giá 800k/cái


Inhainha, bác để mình 1 cái này nhé. Chiều tối ghé lấy ok không?

----------


## inhainha

> Inhainha, bác để mình 1 cái này nhé. Chiều tối ghé lấy ok không?


Bác alo hẹn thời gian nhé. Thanks

----------


## ppgas

> Bác alo hẹn thời gian nhé. Thanks


Xong, 15 phút sau khi post bài, hàng đã được giao nhận thành công! Cảm ơn inhainha!

----------

inhainha

----------


## inhainha

> Gần tết bán có vẻ chậm, nên giảm giá bán luôn:
> 
> Bộ Asm98aa và Asd30a-a: 2tr700k/bộ. Mua 3 bộ thì giá 2tr600k/bộ. Mua 6 bộ thì giá 2tr500k/bộ.
> 
> Bộ Asm66ac và Asd12a-c: 2tr/bộ. Mua 3 bộ thì giá 1tr900k/bộ. Mua 6 bộ thì giá 1tr800k/bộ.
> 
> Bộ Asm66aa và Asd24a-a:1tr800k/bộ. Mua 3 bộ thì giá 1tr700k/bộ. Mua 6 bộ thì giá 1tr600k/bộ
> 
> Bộ Asm46aa và Asd13a-a: 1tr200k/bộ. Mua 3 bộ thì giá 1tr100k/bộ. Mua 6 bộ thì giá 1tr/bộ


Up lên. Hàng mới về tiếp. Hàng đẹp như mới luôn.

----------


## ronaldinho_07

> Bộ phát xung để test driver step và servo cực ngon, giá 800k/cái


còn ko ạ,em lấy 1 cái  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## inhainha

> còn ko ạ,em lấy 1 cái


Cái này hết hàng rồi

----------


## thuyên1982

> Bộ phát xung để test driver step và servo cực ngon, giá 800k/cái


bộ này sử dngj như thế nào bác? cấp nguồn 24vdc chỉ thấy led nhấp nháy.

----------


## ppgas

> bộ này sử dngj như thế nào bác? cấp nguồn 24vdc chỉ thấy led nhấp nháy.


Câu hỏi tương tự. Chỉ thấy e-stop nhấp nháy, nối dây pul dir và nguồn 24v nhưng nhấn mode hay set không tác dụng gì cả?

----------


## ducduy9104

Kéo xuống dưới để đọc phần tiếng Anh đi các cụ, có sẵn rồi mà còn phải dâng tận răng   :Big Grin: 

http://www.orientalmotor.com/product...P-6136-6JE.pdf

----------


## thuyên1982

> Kéo xuống dưới để đọc phần tiếng Anh đi các cụ, có sẵn rồi mà còn phải dâng tận răng  
> 
> http://www.orientalmotor.com/product...P-6136-6JE.pdf


cảm ơn cụ cái đó em nhai rồi mà bộ này nó có cho mình làm cái gì đâu, chỉ nhấp nháy không ah

----------


## inhainha

Chịu khó đọc manual mấy bác ơi. Trong manual có chức năng tự phát xung để test đó.

----------


## itanium7000

Phải nối chân số 9 (External Stop) về GND rồi mới sử dụng chứ. Nếu không sẽ luôn nháy E.STOP.

----------

inhainha, thuyên1982

----------


## inhainha

> 1. Driver 2 pha, dòng 4.2A. 500k/bộ. 1350k/3 bộ


Mới về thêm mấy cái này bác nào có nhu cầu qua hốt nha.

----------

